

Unprecedented Ozone Loss Over Arctic - psychotik
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/03/study-shows-unprecedented-loss-of-ozone-above-arctic/?hpt=hp_t2

======
guscost
The Arctic hole graphs are from the end of Winter, and the Antarctic hole
graphs are from the end of Summer.

∴ ozone holes are, in my estimation, a seasonal and natural feature of the
atmosphere. It makes perfect sense, given that all ozone is created by solar
radiation and only persists until it oxidizes something else.

However, the plan to blame humanity for this curious and poorly-understood
behavior isn't over...

